# Radiator leak?



## block215 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, I have a 2000 maxima. Heres the deal, one day a few weeks ago my car was over heating so I shut the engine off & filled the radiator & reserve with anti freeze. Temp gauge went back to normal. A week later, same problem. The reserve was empty again & same with radiator. I had reserve taken off, no leaks. I refilled both for the 2nd time in 2 weeks. Now, driving with the heat on, it stays cold while idling & only gets hot when accelerating. I don't know if its a leak or what. Someone please help me out. Thanks!


----------

